# 30" BeamsWork Pent LED fixture?



## fishfreak36 (Mar 3, 2013)

I just got the 36 a couple weeks ago and I love it! I was thoroughly surprised at how bright it was even on my 21 inch tall 46 bowfront it easily reaches the bottom and lights up the whole tank, and honestly its only like 50 bucks so its not a huge investment and you dont have to worry about buying $20+ t5ho bulbs every 8 months. People will say if you want t buy LED go for the best out there, but after researching for months I came to the conclusion that the beamswork is the way to go. Its also extremely thin making it very low profile on top of the tank. It doesnt get hot at all, at the very most it might be lukewarm to the touch. I would strongly encourage you to buy it, My dwarf baby tears are growing like crazy.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

"Personally" speaking.. I'd go w/ the .5W or better fixtures..

Beamswork (and other "family" members like Green element) make .2W , .5W , 1W , and 3w
varieties..

I couldn't find an example in your size.. but this is the idea:
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Tropical-Fish-p/56326.htm

The .5W will be only marginally more expensive (possibly cheaper depending on source) than the .2W ones.


----------



## bhazard451 (Jan 24, 2013)

I love my .5W Beamswork. The Current Ramp Timer Pro works on it too.


----------



## petlover997 (Oct 27, 2013)

The .5 model only has 51 10000k leds while the .2 has 160 6700k LEDs.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

petlover997 said:


> The .5 model only has 51 10000k leds while the .2 has 160 6700k LEDs.


*



LED 72" 0.50W 6500K 168x LED Aquarium Light Lumen Freshwater Plant Tropical Fish

Click to expand...

*

They make them.. not as easy to find.. Try "topdogsellers" on fleabay..
30" is a bit hard to find.. 
$70 alternate..(includes shipping)




> EVO 30" 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus 20x 3 Watts 75 cm
> 3 watt LED
> 3400 Lumen
> 20x 6500K LEDs



opps aquatraders DOES have th 6500k .5w one........MAYBE??
TITLE:


> Freshwater Bright LED Aquarium Light 30" 0.5W HI Lumen 6500K


TEXT:


> Fixture Size: 28.50" x 5.00" x 1.00" (Add 0.65" in height with bracket installed)
> LEDs Count:
> 2550 Lumens
> Super energy efficient 0.2 watt high output LEDs
> ...


57 X .2 is not 26W....?????
$43..... plus shipping


----------

